# Documentary Clearing the Way: Combat Engineers in Kanadahar



## Teager (3 Mar 2018)

If your in Kingston this weekend check the Kingston Film Festival. A great Documentary to check out is Clearing the way. They are also still fund raising for the film and if you donate $11 you will get to stream the film online when it's available.



> Clearing the Way: Combat Engineers in Kandahar
> Dir. Paul Culliton
> When: Fri, Mar. 2 (The Screening Room), Sat, Mar. 3 (The Isabel). Sun. Mar. 4 (The Isabel)
> 
> There’s so much interest in this documentary that KCFF’s already added a third screening. Clearing the Way, based on the book of the same name by Mark Gasparotto, is the story of Canadian Combat Engineers in Afghanistan. This doc by Paul Culliton features interviews with the brave soldiers who provide first-hand accounts of their experiences navigating fields of IEDs to secure the roads and area to facilitate the construction of roads. Canadians rarely get to see images and perspectives of soldiers outside of historical films and heritage minutes, so this doc portrait featuring many soldiers from the Kingston area is a worthy ticket.



Just scroll down to see the trailer

http://povmagazine.com/blog/view/doc-highlights-at-2018-kingston-canadian-film-fest


----------

